# Arabian throwing and Snaking head



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I've spent most of my life around arabians a well a other breeds. they all have an equivalent tendency to do that. It really depends more on the horse than the breed. 

Aside from that, what type of bit are you using, does he have a sensitive mouth, does he need floated?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

I have always liked to ride bareback also, but with some horses it just is not a safe thing to do. In my younger years I rode many a horse bareback, but my own QH mare I got when I was 45 threw me soundly when tried to mount her barebacked.  I got on her right enough, as soon as I was astride she soundly bucked me down. I tried one other time and she immediately laid her ears flat, so I was okay with that and never tried again. Do you carry a riding crop or maybe a dressage whip?

As for the "snaking neck and attitude behavior", those are not breed specific tendencies as I had an experience with a POA that was a dangerous pony/horse. His owner's were non-experienced horse owners and that POA got away with every bad, dangerous behavior known to the nature of horses in regard to human exposure.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Subscribing.

My QH does this sometimes. Really randomly, but usually when he wants to bolt or is feeling his oats. Doesn't matter if it's on a loose rein or contact. 

I haven't figured out what to do about it yet... So hopefully someone will have a good suggestion. I will say that it gets better as the year goes on. It's the worst in the winter/spring.


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

Check for barbs and hooks on his teeth!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Already done in my case....


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

SEAmom said:


> I've spent most of my life around arabians a well a other breeds. they all have an equivalent tendency to do that. It really depends more on the horse than the breed.
> 
> Aside from that, what type of bit are you using, does he have a sensitive mouth, does he need floated?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am using a Bit-Less bridle (Not a Hackamore) He rides 101% better with a bit-less bridle. I have tried him out with many new bits and only the Bit-less bridle works. He is 5 years old so he doesnt have any teeth issues. He has been checked by the vet to see if his teeth are good and they are fine. So I really dont know what to do about this. Yeah, they owners I got him from used a tye down but I am not going to use it.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

candandy49 said:


> I have always liked to ride bareback also, but with some horses it just is not a safe thing to do. In my younger years I rode many a horse bareback, but my own QH mare I got when I was 45 threw me soundly when tried to mount her barebacked.  I got on her right enough, as soon as I was astride she soundly bucked me down. I tried one other time and she immediately laid her ears flat, so I was okay with that and never tried again. Do you carry a riding crop or maybe a dressage whip?
> 
> As for the "snaking neck and attitude behavior", those are not breed specific tendencies as I had an experience with a POA that was a dangerous pony/horse. His owner's were non-experienced horse owners and that POA got away with every bad, dangerous behavior known to the nature of horses in regard to human exposure.


I dont carry any form of whip when riding, but when he throws or snakes his head I slap him on his shoulder to get his attention and I say "NO". This works sometimes... I can ride him bareback but comeon, if I am riding bareback I wont have a girth on to attach the tye down to so I dont need a "Band-aid" but a real fix.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

BrewCrew said:


> Check for barbs and hooks on his teeth!


His teeth have been checked by the vet and they are sound. And when I ride I dont use a bit, I am Bit-less ;D


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Subscribing.
> 
> My QH does this sometimes. Really randomly, but usually when he wants to bolt or is feeling his oats. Doesn't matter if it's on a loose rein or contact.
> 
> I haven't figured out what to do about it yet... So hopefully someone will have a good suggestion. I will say that it gets better as the year goes on. It's the worst in the winter/spring.


Ya my guy does it when he is irritated, he flings his head so far back sometimes it hits me in the face.. SOMETIMES not always. Hopefully someone can help us


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Already done in my case....


Same here.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Don't give. When he starts moving his head around and you know it is coming, brace your elbows into your sides, hold your arms as still as you can, and don't let him move you. It probably will hurt his nose the first time, but if like you say everything is ok health wise, then it has to be done. Don't jerk back, just let him pop himself in the face.


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

One way: you might not like it because it takes a lot of PATIENCE and TIME and a steady seat.

The object is to teach your horse to accept the bit: a steady contact, not to be ON the bit, but he should not be bothered by it. He should learn to hold it, and "be there" for you when you when you want to communicate. By swinging his neck/head around, the horse can ignore a lot of what you're trying to say to him!

Technique: using a snaffle, take a steady contact, just enough to feel him, and KEEP it. If he raises his head, you raise your hands, keeping the contact more or less on the lips (not holding the jaw, which is much more sensitive.) Just follow him around. If it's worse on one side, try taking the contact just on that side, never mind where he goes, just keep that contact. I usually start on the ground, but sometimes it's easier in the saddle, especially if your horse is tall. Keep it until you feel him sort of lean into it, as he relaxes his jaw. At this point you can release a little, or just keep the light contact, but don't throw the contact away. Try to keep contact at all gaits; but your main lessons will probably be at the walk.

Each time you ride, the time it takes for your horse to accept the bit will be less. But it might take awhile before the bit is comfortable and ceases to become an issue. For my own horse, several months.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

If that is the horse in your avatar, you have his sidepull adjusted incorrectly...it seems too loose, and too low on his face; this could be part of his issue. 

If you are riding with the halter underneath it all the time, too, he could be irritated by it; I will generally ride with a halter over my bridle if I choose to ride with a halter; and always rope halters, not thick nylon, or leather...they interfere more. 

When he is deciding to fling his head about, I would just take his head and neck away from him at that moment...take one rein, and ask him to bend his head and neck, and move him in a smallish circle, to get him to focus on bending his body, rather than flinging his head. make sure the opposite rein is loose, so he is not confused. When he is calm going that way, go the opposite way; when ever you do something in one direction, always repeat in the other direction. 

The worst thing you can do when he is snaking, or flipping his head, is to pull on both reins in an effort to get him to stop; this could lead to rearing, or much worse snaking, or head tossing. 

Instead, just put his mind and feet to work doing something else, and he will figure it out that trying to graze or otherwise ignoring or evading your cues is fruitless.


----------

